# Passport for Filipina Wife



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, this question pertains to renewing my Filipina wife passport. We would like to know if She should just keep her maiden name on her renewal request or change it to my last name? What would be the easiest procedure as far as traveling to the US or Hong Kong as an example? Our marriage certificate has her last name as mine, but most of her ID's are in Her maiden name,so does she have to change the required ID's to my last name to apply for Her passport renewal?
Thank you


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My wife just renewed her Passport in July. She just showed them our Marriage Certificate from Arizona and they issued her a new Passport with her married name. She should actually get all her ID's changed. For a period until my wife's passport expired, she used all different types of ID's along with a copy of the Marriage Cert as proper ID. 

Fred


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

We were married a few months ago and after changing her name on my wife's passport to her married name, we started changing all her IDs. 

Yes it is a PIA but it is a necessity and should be done as soon as you can get started. There will be times where 2 or 3 IDs will be needed and the names will need to match.

JM101


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

To change her name on the passport if I remember correctly my wife had to attend the Commission of Filipinos Overseas to get her certificate to take to DFA for the new passport. Below is the CFO webpage.

Guidance and Counseling Program (GCP)

She does not need the briefing for immigrating, just the basic one where they say how bad we foreigners treat them.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Bidrod has some good information, I had this issue with my wife before we left the states, best thing to do is always check with the Philippine Consulate that works with your state or have the wife get that fixed here in the Philippines and get the Philippine passport to read correctly the immigration officials dot their "I" and cross their "T" it would be no fun for your wife to travel with documents that don't read correctly.

I met my wife in the US, she'd been working there for 10 years divorced her Philippine passport had a the previous marriage last name to change that would have been such a pain that we left her passport as it reads and to this day but you mentioned it's only your wife's maiden name, still get it fixed, my wife always had troubles when flying stateside and dealing with Immigration even though she had a retired US Military ID Card.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

My wife had her Filipino passport changed to her married name late last year and she did have to attend the CFO seminar in Manila before the DFA would process her application for her new passport.

The CFO seminar isnt a bad deal. They do actually provide some useful information for Filipinas newly married to foreigners. One girl in my wife's class actually admitted to them during their interview that she and her husband fought all the time; needless to say she didnt get her CFO certificate.


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. It was quite helpful.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My wife did her CFO in Cebu. The lady running the class asked if everyone spoke Cebuano - over half the women said they do not. Then the entire seminar was in Cebuano ha ha... Sounded like a total waste of time.


----------

